# How to not be so hungry after long ride



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Typically after a long ride, 260 miles last weekend for example, I am very hungry for the next 24-48 hours. My belly can be full but I still have a craving for food. 

Any tips to avoid this? Proteins perhaps?

Thanks


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Eat more during the ride?

You may well need more protein and fat.


----------

